# Replacement Hard Drive For A Series 2 Dual Tuner



## IWLSR5 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm replacing the original hard drive in my Series 2 Dual Tuner TiVo with a 1TB drive. I have 2 different drives 1TB drives at my house that I'm considering. I have a WD1001FALS and a WD10EARX. Which one is better suited for this application? Will either have to have WDidle3 or the align utility ran on them?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Wd10earx is a video/audio drive, also a green drive, should give less heat, less noise, and run 24/7. You may need wdidle3 if it gives you any problems on boot or reboots, but that's all. You would need to boot up to a non-windows, like an old style DOS to use it.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> Wd10earx is a video/audio drive, also a green drive, should give less heat, less noise, and run 24/7. You may need wdidle3 if it gives you any problems on boot or reboots, but that's all. You would need to boot up to a non-windows, like an old style DOS to use it.


The WD drives listed as AV drives are the *WD10EURS*, *WD15EURS*, and the *WD20EURS* not the Wd10EARX.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

IWLSR5 said:


> I'm replacing the original hard drive in my Series 2 Dual Tuner TiVo with a 1TB drive. I have 2 different drives 1TB drives at my house that I'm considering. I have a WD1001FALS and a WD10EARX. Which one is better suited for this application? Will either have to have WDidle3 or the align utility ran on them?


The WD1001FALS is a Caviar Black, and does not have the Intellipark feature, so you won't need to use wdidle3 to disable it.

It uses the old fashioned 512 byte sectors, and is not an "advanced format" drive, if that was what you were referring to when you mentioned an align utility.

I'm using 2 of them in a TCD649080 and one of them in another, and have been for about 2 years now with no problem.

However, I put an extra fan in each of those S2 DTs, because the Blacks run pretty warm.

It wasn't so much that they were my first choice for that particular application as it was that Best Buy had a good price on them a couple of Black Fridays ago, and the 5 year warranty was reassuring as well.

The EARX is a slightly newer model (it was the EARS when the WD1001FALS was a current model), and is a Caviar Green and might need Intellipark disabled, but won't run as hot as the WD1001FALS.

It probably is "advanced format", but I'm not sure how fussy it is about it, or how fussy the S2 DT is about that sort of thing.

I don't have any direct experience with that model.

You should run WD's own diagnostic software's long test on each drive before placing it into service of any kind.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I was about to say the same thing. The Blacks tend to run run hot. I'm running 500GB Blues in my S2DTs. They're much cooler and quiet as the grave.


----------

